# A little frustrated



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on my way out he door with my 5wt and gear when my 9yo daughter asks if she can go. Sure since I wasn't expecting to get anything I just wanted to practice casting and maybe hook a blue gill or two. 

We had been at the pond for about about 15 minutes and I was getting my girl's rod set up with a small jig head and meal worm when my spot at the end of the pier was invaded by gentleman and his 20 something daughter and boyfriend. Here I am trying to perfect the elegance of the fly cast and these three in the next 15 minutes catch 2 small cats and 5 bluegill and they threw them back. My daughter caught 2 small bluegill of her own. Then in the final 15 before sundown I had only made about 5 casts my dock mates hook a 5lb cat and 2 10 inch trout. These they kept. I was just so frustrated that these three with nothing more than a worm and a hook caught so many and I got skunked. They were perfectly nice people and I helped the get the hook out of the big cat because they didn't have any needle nose pliers. Nothing wrong with what they did I just needed to vent a little.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

They were feeding fish. You were angling. Anyone can catch fish just about any time with food, but it takes skill to present, tempt, and catch with a fly or other artificial. It's the difference between being a hunter/gatherer and being an artist.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bait's easy.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

other side of the coin!!! i walked up on a man fishing the spillway at o'shaughnessy, some years back before aep ruined it. he was the first on in the corner down below the bogey inn. i was wearing waders and just had a few home made worms. he was telling me he'd fished there all day and nothing,and said to fish here. third cast, a 3 1/2 smallie.
i felt so guilty i offered it to him. he said no but i felt he had earned it. no one was catching this day. it wasn't long and i caught about a 16" muskie in the same spot. i didn't want to throw it back in as i wanted to catch a saugeye or two. luckily a man ask for it.. 
i don't know about the majority, but i try to respect the other people and have offered them fish, or tips, and even gave them some of my lures..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kill the smallies and muskies to save the saugeye. Brilliant.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

THATS WHY IT CALLED FISHING AND NOT CATHING enjoy the time spent with your kids  when i take my boys most of my time is spent putting on different baits


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My experience tells me, when trying to fly fish, stay away from people using bait. I was fishing at a 1 acra pond a few years ago in early May with 3 other friends. I was showing 2 of them how to cast a fly rod and hopefully catch bass and gills. My other friend insists on using a jig under a float with a worm. He proceeds to get 80 percent of the bites but he can't seem to get a hook in them. I'm casting to within 3 feet of his float with a tandem of flies that takes these fish all the time and I cant get a take. My other 2 friends are on the opposite side of the pond and only had a few takes. They missed them all. I finally caught one away from the others but I really wanted my friends to catch a bass on the fly. Oh well. Like was said, just part of fishing.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Kill the smallies and muskies to save the saugeye. Brilliant.


Still trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was really glad my daughter wanted to go and I knew I wasn't going to get many casts in. It's just that I got back into fishing this past August and I have been out 20-25 or so times with my spinning gear and 5-7 times with the fly gear and I have not caught a single fish. NOT ONE!!!! To watch the boyfriend catch a catfish that was about 6 inches across at the mouth and had some real weight to it and he had no idea what to do and was afraid to touch it to get it off his line, finished me. 

I had to shake my head and laugh maybe it's me. I went out on a perch charter 8 years ago and the whole boat only caught 6. Every other boat the captain radioed had limited out in 2 hours or so. I had a great time with my daughter and I would gladly get skunked everytime if it meant she was happy.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

fontinalis said:


> Still trying to figure it out myself.



Stop. Your IQ is dropping with each second spent thinking about it.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait until you have bait fisherman come by you and you completely smoke 'em with your fly rod. That's glory!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Stop. Your IQ is dropping with each second spent thinking about it.


Too late, I just went to wal mart and bought an ugly stick. I don't know how it happened. I was just sitting at home drinking busch light throwing the empties in the woods, then i blacked out, when I awoke I was at the checkout with some sweet new gear. I don't know how it happened.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> I was really glad my daughter wanted to go and I knew I wasn't going to get many casts in. It's just that I got back into fishing this past August and I have been out 20-25 or so times with my spinning gear and 5-7 times with the fly gear and I have not caught a single fish. NOT ONE!!!! To watch the boyfriend catch a catfish that was about 6 inches across at the mouth and had some real weight to it and he had no idea what to do and was afraid to touch it to get it off his line, finished me.
> 
> I had to shake my head and laugh maybe it's me. I went out on a perch charter 8 years ago and the whole boat only caught 6. Every other boat the captain radioed had limited out in 2 hours or so. I had a great time with my daughter and I would gladly get skunked everytime if it meant she was happy.


i have been out 2 times in 8 months and have 0 fish this year


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

@ first flight - maybe you and I can not catch fish together someday.

@ jhammer- hopefully someday. Right now I feel like an amputee having a seizure. Had some good practice in the yard tonight though.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> @ jhammer- hopefully someday. Right now I feel like an amputee having a seizure. Had some good practice in the yard tonight though.


It'll happen! I know how you feel though. We've all been there starting out. I see it a lot now since I'm getting my little sister back into it again. Stick with it and the rewards are awesome. 

The guys catfishing with worms and minnows in the Maumee get pretty frustrated when some "trout fisherman" comes around and catches a boatload of fish.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

jhammer said:


> Wait until you have bait fisherman come by you and you completely smoke 'em with your fly rod. That's glory!


this is funny. I know a few places on the grand where due to the currents you need to get the drift just right to get the fish to bite. most people dont know how. I love wandering to those spots and outfishing everyone else during steelhead season.

flyfishing isnt about numbers though. its about the challenges and elegance of it all..... or something like that.

this thread made me chuckle.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve been out to our local lake many times. i just walk around the shoreline in between the live bait fisherman and cast my little pinky jig with a pink head and white hair and i will cast out between the bobbers and catch all kinds of crappie. most people are ok with this. and will usely start up a conversation by saying something like i have been here for an hour and only had one bite. you come in and in 10 minutes you,ve got half a dozen. then i will usely offer them my fish, saying i really didnt want to clean them anyway. but my point is i have outfished live bait so many times with that little pinky jig, and i really enjoy it. is there something wrong with me for getting so much enjoyment out of catching a fish 4 or 5 ft from someones bobber??
sherman


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I went out with some family members this past weekend for some crappie fishing. Everyone else was using spinning gear and minnow. I used my fly rod and started off chucking/lobbing a minnow with an indicator (lol bobber). I caught 1 good sized crappie. After about an hour of watching the lake and little action, I switched over to just a white wooly bugger and caught a good sized crappie. Lost the white wooly bugger due to a snag and then switched to a chartreuse clouser minnow and caught 2 more crappie.

Of the 4 people using a float and minnow, except for 1 person, I caught more crappie using the bugger and clouser (not including my first crappie).


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> @ first flight - maybe you and I can not catch fish together someday.
> 
> @ jhammer- hopefully someday. Right now I feel like an amputee having a seizure. Had some good practice in the yard tonight though.


sounds good i wont be fishing till turkey seasons over


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

jhammer said:


> Wait until you have bait fisherman come by you and you completely smoke 'em with your fly rod. That's glory!


Last summer I was fly rodding bass at a local lake and a bass tourney had just started. Me, in my kayak with my fly gear, was in between two $25,000 bass boats along a weed line. I got a near 17" bass to explode on a topwater in the weeds and landed it in front of them. I heard a lot of cuss words being muttered. I enjoyed that moment.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Last summer I was fly rodding bass at a local lake and a bass tourney had just started. Me, in my kayak with my fly gear, was in between two $25,000 bass boats along a weed line. I got a near 17" bass to explode on a topwater in the weeds and landed it in front of them. I heard a lot of cuss words being muttered. I enjoyed that moment.


Don't ya just love those moments?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Last summer I was fly rodding bass at a local lake and a bass tourney had just started. Me, in my kayak with my fly gear, was in between two $25,000 bass boats along a weed line. I got a near 17" bass to explode on a topwater in the weeds and landed it in front of them. I heard a lot of cuss words being muttered. I enjoyed that moment.


That would be priceless!


----------

